# probably the most beautifull vocal work i heard so far



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was lisening to Prophetiae sybillarum cd of brabant ensemble by the great great Lassus
the track 17 tristis est anima mea( sad is my soul), sutch a divine beauty, the nature of this work 
make angels cry of joy i swear sound cliché but this is what i felt, utter joy in my heart and the melody
caress the soul, incredible music, have you heard sutch a vocal music yet , i recommend buying this cd on hyperion just for having this work .

Please tell me what you think have you heard this yet... have you heard similar motet or magnificat this beautifull?

Im speachless :angel: by my sides have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I've never heard of it but this endorsement is strong enough for me to give it a listen. I'll let you know what I think and thanks. This is the wonderful thing about these forums.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

So many things in front of it to listen to, but one day I give it a try


----------

